

Airbnb Redesign – What works and what doesn't? - adi_agarwalla
https://medium.com/p/872f7aa024a3

======
adi_agarwalla
A redesign that works mostly! Check out my initial thoughts on it. Thanks

------
adi_agarwalla
Comments / feedback / questions appreciated

